# Finally got a lathe and my first bowl!



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I went ahead and got the Jet clone from Harbor Freight. I was planning on saving up for a Delta Midi but figured it was best to get the HF one and lots of accessories. So without further ado:







And with the chuck I fell into the vortex!
Thanks to *Robert421960 *for has free cherry blank. Probably not the first wood I should be practicing making a bowl out of but it was all I had that was cut round for the most part.
























I learned a ton with this first bowl, need to work on finishing cuts and cleaning up the bottom better. I'll get photos up after I add the finish.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Pics didn't load, try again.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Pics didn't load, try again.


Ok, sorry about that. I think it is fixed.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow im inpressed with youir first bowl
you did good and made that cherry blank look really good
congrats on finally getting into turning


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job, especially for a first bowl!:thumbsup: Good continuous curve, no straight sides. Good thickness. Just something that was stressed to me when I started, spend as much time/care on the bottom of the bowl including the foot as you do the top. People always look at the bottom. Also helps to sign/date and write the species on the bottom. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good job!!!!!!
What are you using for cutting tools?


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Good job!!!!!!
> What are you using for cutting tools?


I went a head and picked up the HF set http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-turning-set-35444.html

Figured it would give me a decent starting point to get some practice and see what I should purchase in the future.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Nice job, especially for a first bowl!:thumbsup: Good continuous curve, no straight sides. Good thickness. Just something that was stressed to me when I started, spend as much time/care on the bottom of the bowl including the foot as you do the top. People always look at the bottom. Also helps to sign/date and write the species on the bottom. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! I wasn't trying to rush the foot, just seemed to have more difficulties with it. I'll be signing the bottom once I get a wood burning kit sometime this week.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Great first bowl ... _*way*_ better than my first, you must be doing something wrong :laughing:


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to say thanks to all of you guys. I have learned a lot from you all just by following along on these forums. I wouldn't of known where to start if it weren't for all the information available to me here.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice bowl!! How much did the lathe cost if you don't mind.. I'm looking for one now


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Nice bowl!! How much did the lathe cost if you don't mind.. I'm looking for one now


I bought mine using the "New Years Day Special" -- 25% off any single item, I think it was $180 after that discount.

It's running around $275 in general -- sometimes there are ads with lower prices. There's never any valid reason to pay the $350 "list" price -- a 20%-off coupon can be found in every edition of Wood Magazine, for example.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice First!
Keep at it- as you progress the wood will tell you what it wants to be--not always what you envisioned. Great--now I feel like a monk :laughing:
That's the first lathe I started with after using a Shopsmith. Still have it, although looking to sell it now---have bigger "toys" now.
Dave H


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> I bought mine using the "New Years Day Special" -- 25% off any single item, I think it was $180 after that discount.
> 
> It's running around $275 in general -- sometimes there are ads with lower prices. There's never any valid reason to pay the $350 "list" price -- a 20%-off coupon can be found in every edition of Wood Magazine, for example.


Wow! That's not bad at all. Does it work well?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Wow! That's not bad at all. Does it work well?


Yes -- within it's limits, I think it does work well.

Some people don't like where those limits are, others can live with them :laughing:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice bowl.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice first bowl


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi robhodge1 you sure as hell hit the vortex running well done. I know a few turners that have been turning a fof years and still don't have a bowl like yours and this is not blowing smoke but fact. I am not a bowl guy have only 2 in the house but when I see a young guy starting out and his first is as good as yours I feel I must say some thing Keep it up and enjoy the vortex Regards Tambotie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Yes -- within it's limits, I think it does work well.
> 
> Some people don't like where those limits are, others can live with them :laughing:


Haha I want one. And only thing ill turn on it is bowls.. Mabey a couple table legs but that's probbly it


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job on the bowl and I like the way you finished off the bottom, good cheap to the bowl.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tambotie said:


> Hi robhodge1 you sure as hell hit the vortex running well done. I know a few turners that have been turning a fof years and still don't have a bowl like yours and this is not blowing smoke but fact. I am not a bowl guy have only 2 in the house but when I see a young guy starting out and his first is as good as yours I feel I must say some thing Keep it up and enjoy the vortex Regards Tambotie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks a lot Tambotie. I hope it wasn't just beginners luck!


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

If my first bowl is that good, you guys will hear me hollering without need of the internet!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

A suggestion for your lathe: get some 5/8 plywood or so and make a shelf to go on the supports. I used self tapping screws to secure it then put 3 bags of play sand/gravel on it. Makes the platform a lot more stable---just wait till you get an off balance blank :yes:-- no dancing.
Watch the set screws for the tool rest/banjo, they tend to strip easy.
I'm not too far from Houston and do have occasion to go there to visit Daughter/family.
Dave H


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

cuerodoc said:


> A suggestion for your lathe: get some 5/8 plywood or so and make a shelf to go on the supports. I used self tapping screws to secure it then put 3 bags of play sand/gravel on it. Makes the platform a lot more stable---just wait till you get an off balance blank :yes:-- no dancing.
> Watch the set screws for the tool rest/banjo, they tend to strip easy.
> I'm not too far from Houston and do have occasion to go there to visit Daughter/family.
> Dave H


I'm planning on putting some plywood down at some point. Just had to turn something before I did anything else! Thanks for the advice on the set screws.


----------

